# is it to early for saugeye



## Grouse Man (Sep 15, 2006)

Is it to early for saugeye . I was hoping to get out to pleasent hill dam this weekend. I have only fished for saugeye 3 or 4 times but never this early in the year. I have never caught one and was wondering what size jigs i should use, and does minow,hook and a bobber work. any info will help.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I usually wait until a little later in the year sometime next month maybe...I have had better luck in the fall with jerkbaits compared to jigs Rapala floaters and Storm Thundersticks to name a few...but jigs will do the job to we slayed Sauger and Saugeye in Marietta this last spring on a 1/8oz jig head and a 3" Chartruesse curlytail...I caught a couple Saugeye this last spring on accident while crappie fishing at Alum with a bass minnie below a bobber one was 17" I believe the other around 15" a very nice surprise  Good Luck this fall.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

well I've been catching eyes all year in the river. the bite has picked up, but its still not optimum, should only get better. in the last week, I got 3 all about 20". rivers are probably picking up more than the reservoirs as I'm guessing the waters cool quicker, especially with the recent rains.


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

caught 69 in 2 hours a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW you must have been seeriously on them..Congratulations..any size????


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishfinder said:


> caught 69 in 2 hours a couple of weeks ago.



two words: Indian Lake

Wish the ODNR would give the Scioto a couple thousand more....I mean come on...A MILLION S-eyes got stocked there last year....


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

yet it is soooo much harder to catch a 26" eye out of IL than the scioto


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crawdiddy said:


> yet it is soooo much harder to catch a 26" eye out of IL than the scioto


Very true...all of them little fingerling S-eye's stunt the overall average length of the population....Less competition = bigger fish...However I believe the ODNR has classified I.L. and deer creek as "meat holes"...That is to say there main focus is keeping stringers full ...They could care less about a thriving hog fishery. Now you can't go and do that in the Scioto...Cause too many S-eye will mess up the delicate ecological balance of the river (preditor/prey ratio and such)..But certain sections of the Scioto definitely need a "booster shot"

C.D. Im glad to hear that you keep doing well for eye's...cause where im fishing they are VERY spotty...Years ago I used to catch them like that..but not anymore ....hey...at least they migrate!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I had a great week, three about 20" in less than a week. But I am putting in some serious hours on that river to get those fish. And the baits I like to use for smallies, are ideal for eyes too. Pointer 100's, Rapala 13 type lures.


----------

